# Den vs Dal



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

wanna holla? come to the Mav forum...


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I guess the Nuggets are preparing for a beat down. :sigh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> I guess the Nuggets are preparing for a beat down. :sigh:


The Nuggets always play Dallas tough for a quarter and a half:sigh:


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> The Nuggets always play Dallas tough for a quarter and a half:sigh:


Yeah, there starters probably get tired...they don't really have a bench, and they can't keep up with the Mavericks fast pace offense.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

man we played em tough for awhile...just like always though, one stupid bad stretch ruins the entire game. we probably played them even except for one 5 minute stretch in the 3rd where they scored on every possession and we never did.

we have the worst backcourt in the league playing against probably the best...not bad considering. i cant wait til we retool our backcourt with guys like arenas and maybe anthony. 

but i still love this team and the effort they bring every night!


----------

